# LIRR Train Service.



## Amtrak Railfan (Oct 6, 2003)

How many Pull Push Trains can I see on the LIRR?


----------



## AlanB (Oct 6, 2003)

Too many to count.


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Oct 6, 2003)

I would recommend checking out a schedule if you wanted a rough estimate,


----------



## tp49 (Oct 6, 2003)

Any LIRR diesel is a push pull train...begs the question though are the electric MU's considered push-pull as well?


----------



## AlanB (Oct 6, 2003)

tp49 said:


> Any LIRR diesel is a push pull train...begs the question though are the electric MU's considered push-pull as well?


Technically no, MU's are not push-pull. Yes they can operate in either direction, however they are neither pushed or pulled. Each car has it's own motor to move that specific car.

Yes in theory, just one car can move all the other cars if they break down, but that's a whole other discussion.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Oct 7, 2003)

If Passagers need to go to Montauk from New York Penn Station do they need to change Trains?


----------



## tp49 (Oct 7, 2003)

According to the current schedules they would either have to transfer at either Jamaica or at Babylon. During the summer I believe they still run the "Cannonball" from NYP (using a DM) at least to the Hamptons if not Montauk on Friday afternoons.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 8, 2003)

Amtrak Railfan said:


> If Passagers need to go to Montauk from New York Penn Station do they need to change Trains?


Yes, they do and in fact I just went to Montauk this past Sunday with Superliner Diner and a few other friends.

Even the Cannonball I think requires a change of trains in Jamaica. That's the run with the Parlour car, isn't it TP49? If so, the instructions are to board an electric MU in the rear car, in order to facilitate the transfer to the Parlour car in Jamaica.


----------



## tp49 (Oct 8, 2003)

Alan,

The "Cannonball" is indeed the lone remaining LIRR service with a Parlour Car (now it's just a bar cart in the last car of the train but that's another story...) I know in the past it left from Jamaica, but I thought at some point with the advent of the DM's that they might have been running the train out of Penn, but that does not seem to be the case. So pretty much it's a change at Jamaice situation.

We could get into the one run that runs the Lower Montauk Branch or the run that goes from Jamaica to Montauk via the Main Line but that is something best left for another day.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 8, 2003)

tp49 said:


> Alan,
> The "Cannonball" is indeed the lone remaining LIRR service with a Parlour Car (now it's just a bar cart in the last car of the train but that's another story...) I know in the past it left from Jamaica, but I thought at some point with the advent of the DM's that they might have been running the train out of Penn, but that does not seem to be the case. So pretty much it's a change at Jamaice situation.


Tom,

While I agree that the Parlour Car is no longer the lap of luxury that it used to be, it is more than just a cart. I actually had the luck to find myself in the very car that they use for this service, when we rode to Montauk this past weekend.

The bar area is built right into one end of the mid-level section of the car. The attendent has a rather large work area, although there is no place for the passenger's to hang out at the bar.

The seating on the other hand is simply the typical bi-level seating that one finds on all cars, which is sad by comparison to the old cars. I'm guessing that's due in part to the cost of going fancy and in part to FRA safety regulations.


----------



## tp49 (Oct 8, 2003)

Haven't been on the Cannonball since the switchover to the C3's a few years ago. I was under the impression that the service now only had a bar cart but I'm at least glad to know they build a bar into one of the C3's. The old parlor cars were something really nice on the inside, and were always recognizeable by the orange (instead of blue) stripe.

BTW you probably passed through my hometown on your way to Montauk


----------



## AlanB (Oct 9, 2003)

tp49 said:


> BTW you probably passed through my hometown on your way to Montauk


I sure did. 

Even better I passed through it on my way home too. :lol:


----------



## tp49 (Oct 9, 2003)

Next time I head back east I want to do that trip out to the east end (would probably just go to Babylon to do that and at try and get on the run that takes the Lower Montauk (the only trackage on the LIRR I don't have yet).


----------



## AlanB (Oct 9, 2003)

tp49 said:


> Next time I head back east I want to do that trip out to the east end (would probably just go to Babylon to do that and at try and get on the run that takes the Lower Montauk (the only trackage on the LIRR I don't have yet).


Well the train that we used for our run doesn't stop at Babylon, it runs express from Jamaica to Patchogue, before making all stops to Montauk. The same is true for the return.

Lower Montauk tracks? :unsure:


----------



## tp49 (Oct 9, 2003)

Lower Montauk branch is the name of the line from Jamaica to Long Island City.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 9, 2003)

tp49 said:


> Lower Montauk branch is the name of the line from Jamaica to Long Island City.


Ok, never heard it called that before. I've done that run however, although not in revenue service.

I however still need to run out to Port Jeff and Greenport, before I can say that I've done all the LIRR.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Nov 1, 2003)

When I saw the LIRR's Port Washington Train left at 2.23 PM this afternoon at New York Penn Station I saw this train with lots cars like about 8 or 9 cars. And I want to know can I see all LIRR Trains with 8 or 9 cars?


----------



## AlanB (Nov 1, 2003)

The electric MU's typically run with either 8, 10, or 12 car trains. It just depends on which branch the train is going to. However all trains run with an even number of cars, you will never see a 9 car train. MU means Multiple Unit, which basically means that this type of train car must operate in pairs.

That means that all trains must be either 2 cars, 4 cars, 6 cars, 8 cars, 10 cars, or 12 cars. Twelve is the maximum number since the stations are not large enough to hold more than 12 cars.

Now when it comes to the diesel operated LIRR trains, then the rules change. Here you can have an odd number of cars, as they don't need to operate in pairs. Typically the LIRR will run diesel trains in the following lengths; 3, 4, 5, 6 and 7. I don't think that I've ever seen a diesel train with 8 or more cars on in the consist.


----------



## tp49 (Nov 1, 2003)

The fewest cars I've ever seen on an LIRR MU train is 4 on a Valley Stream to West Hempstead scoot. Ususlly 8 is the normal number of cars run on most trains, and a lot of times the crew will have either the front or rear two cars closed. It's been a long time since I've seen a twelve car train during the rush ten is the common number.

As Alan also said it does depend on the branch i.e., Babylon trains usually have the most cars as they have the heaviest ridership. Trains on the Ronkonkoma Branch also get longer trains. The Far Rockaway, Hempstead and West Hempstead branches get smaller trains due to their ridership levels and short platforms.

When the M7's came on line they were run in six car trains due to concerns of overloading the LIRR power system, but now with some modifications to the amount of power they draw they now run as many as ten cars.

As for the diesels I have heard of but actually never seen a ten car train but they then have to put a loco on each end.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Nov 16, 2003)

Are the older MU Cars will be out of service soon?


----------



## tp49 (Nov 17, 2003)

M-1's are being phased out of service with the M-3's being roughly 20 years old and newer will be refurbished thus the electric fleet will consist of the M-3's and M-7's.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 17, 2003)

TP,

Did you hear if the LIRR picked up the option on the M7's contract?

I hadn't heard if they exercised the second option. If they didn't, then I don't think that they will have enough new M7's to fully eliminate all M1's. Although they will be able to loose most of the M1 fleet, with what I'm positive they have ordered.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Dec 22, 2003)

So far how many M7s are in service?


----------



## AlanB (Dec 22, 2003)

About 200.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Dec 22, 2003)

And how about MNRR is the M7 cars comeing to service and how many cars will be in service?


----------



## tp49 (Dec 22, 2003)

AlanB said:


> TP,
> Did you hear if the LIRR picked up the option on the M7's contract?
> 
> I hadn't heard if they exercised the second option. If they didn't, then I don't think that they will have enough new M7's to fully eliminate all M1's. Although they will be able to loose most of the M1 fleet, with what I'm positive they have ordered.


Boy do I need to do a better job of reading things sometimes...

To amswer the question from what I hae heard (and this is heresay so probably not themost reliable info) that the second option was picked up for the remaining cars and that the M-3's will be refurbished and remain in service.

Sorry didn't see the question there


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Dec 26, 2003)

Is the LIRR will have a Special Schedule on New Years Eve/New Years day I think?


----------



## battalion51 (Dec 26, 2003)

Why don't you try looking on their website.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Dec 26, 2003)

Ok I will.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Dec 31, 2003)

So far how many Older M1,M2 MU Cars are in Service?


----------



## tp49 (Jan 1, 2004)

The LIRR has no M-2 cars and they never had any ever on the property. They have only had M-1's and M-3's. The M-2's are only found on the New Haven Branch of the MNCRR and they have pantographs. As for how many M-1's are left I'll have to check I'm not sure.


----------



## tp49 (Jan 1, 2004)

Amtrak Railfan said:


> Is the LIRR will have a Special Schedule on New Years Eve/New Years day I think?


They do every year they will add extra trains for New Years Eve and run a Sunday schedule on New Years Day, detailed information will be on the website.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Jan 5, 2004)

How many MP15s are in service?


----------



## Save Our Trains Michigan (Jan 5, 2004)

Amtrak Railfan said:


> How many MP15s are in service?


I have no idea :unsure:


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Jan 9, 2004)

When was the GP40 and MP15 left the LIRR Passager Service Trains?


----------



## tp49 (Jan 9, 2004)

not since the DE/DM 30's and C-3's came on line a few years ago


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Jan 11, 2004)

What kind of Work Cars does the LIRR Work Trains have?


----------

